# 2009 3.2TT lack of spare tire



## beercanbilly (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone come up with a neat solution for the lack of a spare tie. I do most of my driving in the city so I haven't worried about it to much but I am planning a road trip through some fairly remote areas and I am now thinking about it - I have the pump/inflator thing (and foam stuff) but I'm afraid that they won't do much good for a serious issue far from a service station. The only option I have come up with is to get a spare and load in the the rear. Our course this takes away from the already limited cargo space - becomes a choice of having to leave my golf clubs or suitcase (wife's) behind - any thoughts or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

Beside run flat, which gives you a punishing ride, and 18" spares. There're isn't such solution beside get yourself a premium AAA card.
I'm running BBK on the front and rear so it doesn't matter what spare tire size, it won't clear. I keep a set of monkey wrench tire fix and an air pump in my car for small leaks on the road. Anything bigger I just pray to God and hope He sends down some fixes.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

Guys across the pond have been doing this for a little while. It's posted on the UK TT Forum, but you may have to be a member to view the post.

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145285

It's a pretty valuable forum and worth joining if you haven't already.

Hope that's not too much support for another forum, mods!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I was really dissappointed not find a spare on my TTRS. Would this spare clear the rear brakes? I just had a 2nd flat on the Benz E550 and that donut fits over the large brakes so i think it's possible. 

With AWD the spare must be the same height. Wouldn't want to mess up the LSD or anything.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Regina_TT said:


> Guys across the pond have been doing this for a little while. It's posted on the UK TT Forum, but you may have to be a member to view the post.
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145285
> 
> ...


EDIT:

Tony :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Do these cars ship with run-flats if they don't include a spare tire??


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Marty said:


> Do these cars ship with run-flats if they don't include a spare tire??


in my case, 2008, yes. mine only came with a jack, tire iron and Dunlop all season runflats - no spare or compressor kit. i since then inherited a Porsche aluminum jack and Merc tire iron (atleast theyre all german)


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Marty said:


> Do these cars ship with run-flats if they don't include a spare tire??


TT-RS's do not have a spare or runflats. I have now owned and driven many thousands of miles on eight different cars with no spare/runflats. I have only had to get help once, on my Cayman. The odds are good that you won't have problems and I don't even think about it.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> TT-RS's do not have a spare or runflats. I have now owned and driven many thousands of miles on eight different cars with no spare/runflats. I have only had to get help once, on my Cayman. The odds are good that you won't have problems and I don't even think about it.


Interesting. I haven't personally had a flat tire during the last 16 years of driving, so I'm not tooooo concerned...


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

*Where can I get a jack*

I was going to take a long trip with my TTS, but have second thoughts without a spare and jack. I went to the dealer to try and buy a jack. They are not allowed to sell them??? The spare I could manage as it would be approximately the same size as my 2011 GTI although it would take up all my trunk space. A flat away from home could cost me a day or more. I have had 3 flats in the last 10 years. Fortunately, those cars all had spares. How are you supposed to change your own tires for snows etc.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

syncro4all said:


> I went to the dealer to try and buy a jack. They are not allowed to sell them??? How are you supposed to change your own tires for snows etc.


Your dealer is full of poop. I am guessing the jack that fits in the styrofoam cut-out in the TT's trunk is probably used by lots of VAG cars and should be easily ordered by any dealer...or just find one at a junkyard from a crashed car.
As far as home maintenance, you can pick up a decent hydraulic floor jack for probably $30-50 at Pepboys, Northern Tool, or the like. Much better and safer than the emergency mechanical jacks.


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

Actually the jacks for the TT MK2's(and the R8) are different than the other VAG cars as the jack points are not the usual "ridges" but rather a semi-circular depression. Wonder if it has something to do with Audi Space Frame construction. A Porsche jack comes close but doesn't sit properly in the "groove" so it won't be stable.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

http://audi.bernardiparts.com/Products/Audi-Car-Jack-(TT-Coupe)__8J0-011-031.aspx


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

*Got the official VAG one*

Ordered the official one from www.europrice.us. $151.00 plus shipping. Fits in the space for it in the trunk too. He also has lots of other Audi goodies and can get items not shown on the website(like this jack). Will try to post some pics in next few days.


----------



## texasboy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Europrice*

Can anyone help me find this thing on the Europrice website? Either it's not actually on there or I'm somehow overlooking it.


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

syncro4all said:


> Ordered the official one from www.europrice.us. $151.00 plus shipping. Fits in the space for it in the trunk too. He also has lots of other Audi goodies and can get items not shown on the website(like this jack). Will try to post some pics in next few days.


 Sorry to bring this thread back from the grave, but it seemed better than starting a new one.

Does anyone have the above mentioned solution "Official" one with a direct fit? Any pictures of this solution?

Thanks guys.


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

One more question on this subject. I have a full size (extra wheel) in my A3, any ideas if the A3 donut wheel would clear the base TT brakes?

Might be time to get that a try tonight.


----------



## rn53 (Jun 4, 2011)

I put a spare together and have it installed in my 2009. Based it on a write up from a UK board.

basically...
the space saver spare rim from an r32
tire from the spare of a Volvo S60R
generic scissor jack from amazon.com
a ratchetdown
some cutting of the styrofoam

raised my trunk floor up about 3/4 of an inch


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

*Finding special items on europrice*

There is an option to specify pricing on items not listed. I have used it multiple times that's how I got my "official" TT jack. You will usually get a response within 24-48 hours. They indicated they can get pretty much any VAG part.


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

*TT Jack*

Sorry I was not able to post picture without creating an "album" or having it on a url. and I didn't want to do that. I have not implemented a complete solution. Only the jack and it has already paid for itself, as I have had to use it a few times, including removing a flat(pumped it back up and drove home on it as I was only a couple of km/mi away) Left the car on the jack and removed tire for repair, but it was trashed, safety wise. Also used it to test fitment of my TTS winter wheels on my new TT RS. They don't fit on the front. The A3 compact spare may not fit the front of a TT but should fit the back. That's probably what you would have to do to use any of the other compact spares, still better than being stranded. The UK post already mentioned is the best solution I have read about.


----------

